# Show coat length



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

mbculhane said:


> Hi all
> Does anyone know how long my 5 month old standard poodle puppy's mane should be? I'm looking to enter her in a show, but I'm worried we aren't where we should be!! Thanks


You have to wait another month until you can show in the puppy class and earn points. Do you have any current pictures of her?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Journey will be six months in a week and begins showing that same week. Her neck hair is about 4 1/2 inches long and any show people who have seen her are quite happy with that amount.


----------



## mbculhane (Jun 23, 2012)

Really 4"!! Boushka is about 2.5. My breeder says whites mature late, and I am obsessive about brushing minimally and banding her TK. I really just needed a benchmark as this is my first show poo!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I measured it with a tape so I could give you an accurate length. I brush her head, ears and neck very gently every day without fail. And I use a Universal slicker not a pin brush.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

mcbulhane, for coat reference on a white puppy, this is my white boy at exactly 6 months of age.


----------



## mbculhane (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh thanks for the picture! That really helps me visualize! Maybe we aren't to far off! I'll post a picture in a bit thanks all!


----------



## mbculhane (Jun 23, 2012)

What do you think of her coat? She'll be 5 months Aug 10?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice puppy!!!!  Pretty front! Her topknot and neck hair looks great!!  Are you in Europe? What is her breeding? You can PM me if you want.


----------



## mbculhane (Jun 23, 2012)

Sigh I would PM you but I don't know how. 
We are in England and from a V small breeder but some really nice lines behind them. They did all the testing before breeding (very few here did  ) and I got a really good vibe from mom, pups and breeder.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

mbculhane said:


> Sigh I would PM you but I don't know how.
> We are in England and from a V small breeder but some really nice lines behind them. They did all the testing before breeding (very few here did  ) and I got a really good vibe from mom, pups and breeder.


I will message you. I am doing pedigree research to find the right line to get my bitch from...And when I see a pretty front, I like to know the breeding.


----------

